
Digital Domain's New Legal Setback Freezes VFX Tech Used by Major Studios - Stratoscope
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/digital-domain-mova-tech-banned-906902
======
ChuckMcM
Wow, that is something of a plot for a Hollywood thriller. I'm at a bit of a
loss as I don't have any clear idea of what "MOVA" is. I'm quite familiar with
motion capture software and using it with a tagged model (where rotation
points are co-tagged with points in a motion capture sequence) because an
acquaintance of mine was doing that in the early 2000's but it seems like it
would have to be much more than just that to be non-exportable.

